# wood chips are safe for toads



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi im putting Boris in a new rub till his tank comes . What I need to know is can I put wood chips in rub as a substrate mixed with top soil and some on top of soil I have put a pic there its from shop pet one or have I bought wrong stuff as im after like bark effecfthttp://


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi is it safe is what mt title should say


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Why not just buy bark?


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

toadstill said:


> Hi im putting Boris in a new rub till his tank comes . What I need to know is can I put wood chips in rub as a substrate mixed with top soil and some on top of soil I have put a pic there its from shop pet one or have I bought wrong stuff as im after like bark effecfthttp:// [URL=http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/mousemighty/20130225_104359.jpg]image[/URL]





IceBloodExotics said:


> Why not just buy bark?


Because I wasnt sure and I thought that was it or like it an pet sop lady said I could but that wasn't the question sir but I take it is wrong sort also some chip barks have chemicals in and toads and frogs its dangerous for them also im new to phibs mate everyone's starts somewhere. But I don't know why some dont help but my title is wrong


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

toadstill said:


> Because I wasnt sure and I thought that was it or like it an pet sop lady said I could but that wasn't the question sir but I take it is wrong sort also some chip barks have chemicals in and toads and frogs its dangerous for them also im new to phibs mate everyone's starts somewhere. But I don't know why some dont help but my title is wrong


Just buy a bag of reptile bark, sorted:2thumb:


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

*ok wrong chipslol*

Cheers so I need bark an not wood chips derr im a little behind :gasp: oh well the snake can have the wood chips lol thanks again


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Dont use those beech chips they will go mouldy.Bark chips that are sold for reptiles are fine.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't use beech chips- but they would probably be ok mixed in as *part* of the soil. For most of my frogs, I use a mix of orchid bark, leafmould, coco fibre and (sometimes) organic potting soil. We all have our own mixes, though, and mine partly depends on what I have handy at the time.


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> I don't use beech chips- but they would probably be ok mixed in as *part* of the soil. For most of my frogs, I use a mix of orchid bark, leafmould, coco fibre and (sometimes) organic potting soil. We all have our own mixes, though, and mine partly depends on what I have handy at the time.


hi i wil order bark chippings instead everyones using them i see with no problrem so ill give them to my :mf_dribble:snake harvey will be happy thanks everyone for replys:2thumb:


----------

